# Wieviele CPU-Kerne nutzen die Spiele?



## dw71 (13. August 2020)

Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich Informationen bekomme, wieviele CPU-Kerne diverse Spiele ausnutzen?

Ich lese regelmäßig die PC-Games, aber hierzu werden leider keinerlei Informationen veröffentlicht. Mir geht es darum, dass wenn ich zB. eine 12-Kern-CPU kaufe, ich nicht Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen möchte für ein Spiel, bei dem 4 Kerne arbeiten und 8 Kerne ungenutzt herumliegen.


----------



## Xzellenz (13. August 2020)

dw71 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich Informationen bekomme, wieviele CPU-Kerne diverse Spiele ausnutzen?
> 
> Ich lese regelmäßig die PC-Games, aber hierzu werden leider keinerlei Informationen veröffentlicht. Mir geht es darum, dass wenn ich zB. eine 12-Kern-CPU kaufe, ich nicht Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen möchte für ein Spiel, bei dem 4 Kerne arbeiten und 8 Kerne ungenutzt herumliegen.



Die meisten Spiele heute unterstützen 4 Kerne, wenige 6 Kerne und sehr wenige 8 Kerne. Du wirst in 99% aller Fälle beim Zocken nie an ein CPU-Limit kommen, vorausgesetzt er ist stark genug. Klar, wenn du jetzt einen i5 2500K in dein Gehäuse packst, wirst du irgendwann Probleme bekommen, als wenn da ein i9 10900K läuft. Dann kommt es auch auf die Auflösung an. Was bevorzugst du bzw. schafft deine Hardware? FHD, WQHD, UHD? Alles oberhalb von FHD ist wieder GPU-lastig. Andere User hier können dir sicherlich noch viel mehr Details als ich nennen. Das war nur grob, damit du eine Vorstellung hast. Selbst mit der Next Gen wird ein Six-Core mit 12 Threads reichen. Ein 8-Kerner ist zukunftssicherer, aber es werden noch etliche Jahre vergehen, ehe Spiele eine 8-Kern-CPU als Standard voraussetzen. Es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, was du noch mit der CPU machen möchtest? 8 oder mehr Kerne eignen sich bspw. gut fürs Streamen nebenbei oder Videobearbeitung. 12 Kerne zum puren Zocken sind rausgeworfenes Geld mMn. Wenn du die Knete hast, tue dir keinen Zwang an, ansonsten reicht ein Ryzen 5 3600 respektive i5 10600K auch aus.


----------



## dw71 (14. August 2020)

Danke mal für deine Antwort!

Welche Spiele sind es beispielsweise, die 8 CPU-Kerne ausnutzen?

Ich würde in WQHD spielen, der PC wird erst gekauft. Würde ich jetzt einen PC kaufen, hätte ich einen R9 3900X genommen mit einer 2080 Super.

Ich streame zwar ab und zu - aber nicht neben dem Spielen. Ich nutze auch kaum Multitasking - entweder spiele ich, oder ich mach Photoshop, Office oder gucke Youtube. Videobearbeitung mach ich nicht.

Ich finde es schwierig, weil kein Spielehersteller auf der Verpackung angibt: "Dieses Spiel nutzt nur 4 Kerne." so ein Spiel würde ich direkt wieder ins Regal stellen.


----------



## KaterTom (14. August 2020)

Suche dir hier auf PCGH die CPU Benchmarks zu den Spielen, die dich interessieren. Die Kernskalierung ist da immer ein Thema.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (14. August 2020)

dw71 schrieb:


> Ich lese regelmäßig die PC-Games, aber hierzu werden leider keinerlei Informationen veröffentlicht.


Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, die PC Games *Hardware* zu lesen. Ich habe gehört, die machen gute CPU-Tests. 



> Welche Spiele sind es beispielsweise, die 8 CPU-Kerne ausnutzen?


Ich kann dir etliche nennen, aber das würde dir wenig helfen. Viel eher solltest du dir Benchmarks anschauen, zum Beispiel die hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-9-3900XT-CPU-276521/Tests/Ryzen-3000-XT-Test-Review-1353322/2/
Da haben wir in verschiedenen Spielen CPUs von 4 bis 12 Kernen getestet. Und dann solltest du dir ein eigenes Bild der Thematik machen.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

Ich denke 6 Kerne sollten es heutzutage mindest schon sein.
Und in 2 Jahren werden wohl fast alle Spiele mehr als 6 Kerne unterstützen.
Da ist man mit einen Achtkerner heutzutage schon gut aufgestellt.
12 Kerne und mehr halte ich noch etwas für übertrieben. Es sei denn man streamt auch damit.


----------



## HisN (14. August 2020)

Bei manchen Spielen kann man es sogar sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder sich ausrechnen. (Wie viele Kerne werden *voll genutzt* wenn man weiß, das bei mir 24 Kerne vorhanden sind (ohne HT)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eindeutig sind leider nicht so viele.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dw71 (15. August 2020)

Grund für meine Frage war eigentlich eines meiner Lieblingsspiele - Sega's Football Manager. Ein Spiel das unvorstellbare Datenmengen berechnen muss, CPU-lastig ohne Ende. Und dann dauert ein Monat Spieltagsberechnung selbst auf dem 3900X über 7 min., weil nur vier Kerne genutzt werden.

Meine Uralt-CPU i5-750 (von 2009 mit nur 4 Kernen) ist beim Football Manager nur wenig langsamer als ein moderner 3900X (mit 12 Kernen), und das vor allem deshalb, weil der Arbeitsspeicher mit 1600er DDR3 viel langsamer ist.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die Spielehersteller in den empfohlenen Hardware-Anforderungen angeben "supports 8 cores". Dann würde jeder auf den ersten Blick auf die empfohlene Hardware-Anforderungen sehen, dass 8 Kerne ausgenutzt werden.

Aber die Spielehersteller machen meist ein totales Geheimnis draus. Sega hat auf meine Kritik-Email am Football Manager gar nicht reagiert.


----------



## HisN (15. August 2020)

Die wollen sich das Geschäft nicht kaputt machen. Ich halte die Systemvoraussetzungen schon seit Jahren für umsonst.


----------



## dw71 (5. Juni 2021)

Ich wollt mal ein Update zum aktuellen Stand geben:

Meinen Signatur-PC hab ich im April gekauft, und ich spiele total gerne damit den Football Manager 2020, den es ja dank EpicGamesLauncher kostenlos gegeben hat.

Aber ganz ehrlich:

Mein alter PC war ein Intel Core i5-750 (4 Kerne @ 2,67 GHz.), Gigabyte 1156erMainboard, AMD R9 280X-Grafikkarte, 8GB DDR3-Ram mit 1.600 MHz., Samsung Evo850 SSD mit 256 GB Speicher, Festplatte 1 TB (siehe Signatur, Festplatte wurde im neuen PC weiterverwendet). Der alte PC war von Grund auf Baujahr 2009 - nur wurde 2016 die Radeon 5850 gegen die R9 280X getauscht, sowie die ursprünglich 4GB Ram um zusätzliche 4GB auf insgesamt 8GB erweitert.

Langer Rede - kurzer Sinn, der Football Manager 2020 läuft auf dem aktuellen System schneller, aber nicht so wahnsinnig viel schneller, wie man anhand der Rohleistung erwarten würde. Anders würde es aussehen, wenn der Football Manager 2020 8 Kerne/16 Threads bei seinen unglaublichen Datenberechnungen ausnutzen würde.

Auch mit dem neuen PC ist viiiiiiiel (viel zu viel) Wartezeit auf das Ende der Wochenberechnungen. Leider Sega - nützt doch alle Kerne aus, dann würde sich der FM viel flotter spielen lassen!!!!


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juni 2021)

Weißt du wie und welche Daten da berechnet werden?
Evtl. lässt sich das einfach nicht weiter/ohne Ende parallelisieren in der Software


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2021)

dw71 schrieb:


> Auch mit dem neuen PC ist viiiiiiiel (viel zu viel) Wartezeit auf das Ende der Wochenberechnungen. Leider Sega - nützt doch alle Kerne aus, dann würde sich der FM viel flotter spielen lassen!!!!


Wenn das mal immer so einfach wäre. Je nachdem wie der Workload aussieht geht das nunmal einfach nicht - du kannst nich mit 8 Kernen rechnen wenn 7 Kerne das Ergebnis von Kern 1 brauchen um weiterzumachen.

Einfach zu sagen "nutz doch alle kerne dann gehts schneller" ist etwa so wie wenn du alleine 500 Kisten von A nach B fahren sollst und 8 Autos dafür hast und jemand zu dir sagt "dann benutz doch alle Autos dann gehts schneller".
Oder um beim Beispiel oben zu bleiben: Erst der Empfänger von Kiste 2 sagt dir wo Kiste 3 hin soll und so weiter. Da kannste so viele Autos und Fahrer haben wie du willst es geht nicht parallel.


----------



## Ion (5. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich mir die Anforderungen des FM20 ansehe "Intel Pentium 4 (64-bit), Intel Core 2 or AMD Athlon 64 – 2.2 GHz +", dann frage ich mich, was an dem Spiel überhaupt CPU-Leistung kostet, da limitiert ja vorher sogar noch eine SSD    Das zeigt jedenfalls, warum sich da viele Kerne gar nicht bemerkbar machen, die Entwickler denken, sie wären noch im Jahre 2001!


----------



## dw71 (6. Juni 2021)

Ich kenn natürlich nicht die internen Vorgänge im Football Manager.

Aber: der Football Manager verwendet unheimlich riesige Datenbanken... selbst wenn man - wie ich nur zwei Länder zum Spielen auswählt und 5 Länder als betrachtbar, bis in die untersten Ligen, sind es über 50.000 Spieler in der Datenbank.

Wenn an einem Spielwochenende - keine Ahnung - ein paar Tausend Spiele die Ergebnisse berechnet werden sollen, versteh ich halt nicht, warum man diese nicht in auf alle Threads einer CPU aufteilen kann. Angenommen man hat einen Achtkerner mit 16 Threads und der FM müsste 1.600 Spielergebnisse berechnen, müsste es doch möglich sein, dass jeder der 16 Threads 100 Ergebnisse berechnet.

Das Geschwindigkeitsplus mit dem neuen PC ist halt beim Football Manager sehr überschaubar. Wegen dem Football Manager hätte sich der neue PC nicht rentiert, dafür in allen anderen Games, wo die Grafikleistung wichtiger als die CPU-Leistung ist.


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2021)

dw71 schrieb:


> Das Geschwindigkeitsplus mit dem neuen PC ist halt beim Football Manager sehr überschaubar.


Jo, was eigentlich nur beweist, dass etwas anderes als die CPU limitiert.


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2021)

Und das wäre?
Zeit und Geld, die dem Entwickler fehlt um sein Programm multithreaded zu schreiben?
RAM, das dem User fehlt um die Datenbank im RAM zu halten, was den Entwickler nicht mehr dazu zwingen würde, sein Programm zu segmentieren?


----------

